# looking for cats or kitten needs home



## aries (Apr 20, 2013)

hello... i'm 22yrs man looking for a cat or kitten for free adopt, sharing home and happiness... i will take care of them as my own family...:crying:

if any of you can entrust me, i will take care and share anything about them to you whenever you want...:smile5:

please contact me at "[email protected]"

thank you very much:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, it may help if you can put what area you are looking in.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Also, free, free there is nothing in life. Atleast a small rescue fee would be required.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/303244-unfortunate-rehoming.html


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

CC an an honorary member of your rescue I had to say the fee part.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, even my rescue has an adoption fee, this is to ensure the right home is found for the rescue cats, sadly i use the policy where if you cant afford an adoption fee, you cant afford the cat, thats without the dog baiting issues i have concerns about when cats are free.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, even my rescue has an adoption fee, this is to ensure the right home is found for the rescue cats, sadly i use the policy where if you cant afford an adoption fee, you cant afford the cat, thats without the dog baiting issues i have concerns about when cats are free.


Good point - there is a post on Facebook about a young man who is going around rescue centers looking for dogs for baiting, I would be wary as he may be looking for cats too! :nonod:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Also on my facebook someone in a van pretending to be from the RSPCA asking to but peoples animals, but nothing to do with RSPCA
I dont why people expect kittens free ,dont they realise what is spent on even moggy kittens, food,litter, and worming at least, probably flea treatment too


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

It's strange another member that's not been back to see the answers xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Good point - there is a post on Facebook about a young man who is going around rescue centers looking for dogs for baiting, I would be wary as he may be looking for cats too! :nonod:


TM - this appeared on mine as well  couldn't share quick enough

I hate people asking for free cats, it dont bear thinking about


----------

